# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Hip to the Hop

## RaPSouL

Ata që ndëgjojnë hip hop dhe rap janë të ftuar në këtë temë të japin mendimet e tyre, si e filluan të ndëgjojnë këtë muzikë dhe çfarë gjejnë në brendin e secilës prej tyre.

Duke u nisur nga të mëdhenjt e hip hop-it si 2Pac, Biggie, Dr.Dre, 50 Cent, Eminem e deri tek ata që e bëjnë këtë muzikë në gjuhën shqipe. 

Ndonjë mendim për secilin nga më të mirën në zhanrin e vetë të muzikës është i mirëseardhur poashtu edhe sjellja e këngëve nga të cilët keni ngelur më shumë të gjetur në brendin e saj dhe që e pëlqeni më shumë.

Duke shikuar se bota e hip hopit po shëndrit nga albumi i fundit i Eminem-it që titullohet Relapse po ju sjell më posht një ndër këngët më të ndëgjuara në kohët e fundit.

Eminem - Beautiful titullohet kënga e cila tregon shumëçka, do ju sjell edhe lirikat e saj, feel it.

Videoklipi ku kënga është e cenzuruar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfnmCOUieLw

Kënga me tekstin përkatës jo e cenzuruar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMCD0BN6xq0

Hip Hop in my soul.

----------


## RaPSouL

Ajo lartë e kënduar nga Sido diçka për jetën, kush kupton gjermanisht ka një tekst tepër prekës edhe kjo më posht nga po i njëjti këngëtar për djalin e vet.

----------


## Argjendii

e ndegjoj qysh prej klases 3-4 ather kur i kom pas 9-10 vjet 
ateher ne shkoll u patem nda ngrupe reperat edhe rockerat sa edhe jena rre na ishim fansa te 2Pac ndersa ata rockerat te Metallica kjo ndoshta u kon ni budallaki po e shkuar
sod edhe 10 vite me von vazhdoj te ndegjoj ende hip hop(RAP) kangt e 2Pac qe nuk mshqetsojn kurr sa qe edhe kur te bi me fjet sem pengojn 
tjert repera qe i ndegjoj ma shum ja Lil Jon,T.I. , Lil Wayne edhe kangt e Biggie ndonjeher 
ndersa sa i perket reperave Shqiptar e ndegjoj me shum Gold AG dhe Unikkatil te tjert rrall e per mall

----------


## BOKE

Mua kjo me ka ngel ne mend e me sa di e beri hip hopin mainstream music.

----------


## Der_Kaiser5

Une jam fans i madh i Tupac Shakur. Nje kenge qe ja me ka mbet ne mendje:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6S7dAsIzIU

----------


## Neteorm

https://youtu.be/41qC3w3UUkU

----------

